# [TIP] expose per linux alias skippy

## fedeliallalinea

Beh per chi non conosce cosa sia expose legga qui. Ora possiamo fare la stessa cosa anche con linux grazie a skippy.

Per installarlo basta dare

```
# ACCEPT_KYWORDS="~x86" emerge skippy
```

Poi dobbiamo creare all'utente normale il file .skippyrc che possiamo facilmente fare con

```
$ cp /usr/share/skippy-0.5.0/skippyrc-default .skippyrc
```

Ora lanciate il programma con

```
$ skippy &
```

A questo punto con il tasto F11 avrete delle schermate come [ul=http://thegraveyard.org/media/skippy-4.png]questa[/url]

Se avrete un errore del tipo lanciando skippy

```
X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)

  Major opcode of failed request:  33 (X_GrabKey)

  Serial number of failed request:  90

  Current serial number in output stream:  90
```

editare il file .skippyrc e cambiate F11 (di default) con qualche altro FX.

Thread in inglese qui

----------

## solka

!!

Spettacolare, ora provo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cagnulein

problema io non ho nessun skippyrc .. qualcuno mi posta il suo? non l'ho trovato nemmeno sul sito ufficiale  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> problema io non ho nessun skippyrc .. qualcuno mi posta il suo? non l'ho trovato nemmeno sul sito ufficiale 

 

Questo non ti dice niente?

```
$ cp /usr/share/skippy-0.5.0/skippyrc-default .skippyrc
```

----------

## Cagnulein

argh argh avevo appena fatto un updatedb...

cmq mettere l'auto generazione del config file all'apertura del programma non sarebbe una brutta idea  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

molto bello ottimo tip cercavo proprio una cosa simile (alt+tab quando ho 5 o 6 finestre è mostruosamente fastidioso

----------

## zUgLiO

oh ma sono solo io così sfigato che nessuno dei tasti funzione va bene?!?!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

usi kde vero? stessa cosa per me..ne devi togliere di quelli già utilizzati dal wm  :Razz: 

----------

## zUgLiO

no uso xfce4 su questo pc..comunque provo a vedere quello che mi hai detto lo stesso

----------

## kandalf

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> usi kde vero? stessa cosa per me..ne devi togliere di quelli già utilizzati dal wm 

 

ma dove si tolgono!?

----------

## GhePeU

non capisco se ci sono requisiti sul wm

funziona con tutti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Quote:*   

> Requirements and limitations
> 
> Skippy depends on:
> 
>     * An X11R6 server
> ...

 

----------

## kandalf

a qualcuno con kde funziona?

io ho provato con F1 F4 F5 F11 F12 ma nn va

----------

## hardskinone

Veramente notevole questo skippy, credo prenderà il posto di 3ddesktop.

Con fluxbox 0.9.9 funziona.

Grazie per il tip.

----------

## Aleksandra

@ Kde users: Io ho cambiato 2 keyboard shortcuts, da control center--> regional and accessibility , che utilizzavano F12, modificato il  .skippyrc e' andato  :Wink: 

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> @ Kde users: Io ho cambiato 2 keyboard shortcuts, da control center--> regional and accessibility , che utilizzavano F12, modificato il .skippyrc e' andato  
> 
> Ciao

 

Eccezionale!!!! grazie davvero. Avevo notato le scorciatoie, ma avevo visto che non erano solo F12 ma tasto+F12 quindi credevo che non influissero.

----------

## randomaze

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Veramente notevole questo skippy, credo prenderà il posto di 3ddesktop.

 

 :Question: 

Mi sembrava fossero cose profondamente differenti!

Devo dire che un programmino simpatico... peccato che faccia degli screenshot invece di far vedere la finestra in movimento!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Devo dire che un programmino simpatico... peccato che faccia degli screenshot invece di far vedere la finestra in movimento!

 

Lo so ma magari con il tempo evolvera' come inizio non c'e' male secondo me

----------

## randomaze

[quote="fedeliallalinea"Lo so ma magari con il tempo evolvera' come inizio non c'e' male secondo me[/quote]

Sisi sono daccordo! Giá cosi funziona parecchio bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GhePeU

xfce4: funzionare funziona, peccato che non mi serva (distribuisco le finestre in quattro-sei virtual desktop, difficilmente ne ho due aperte nello stesso)

----------

## zUgLiO

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> xfce4: funzionare funziona

 

Mi potresti dire come hai fatto? Da dove si cambiano le combinazioni dei tasti?

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> peccato che faccia degli screenshot invece di far vedere la finestra in movimento!

 

Sarebbe? Intendi che quando visualizza tutte le finestre ridimensionate queste sono statiche e non ne viene aggiornato il contenuto finchè non si torna alla visualizzazione normale? Se è così peccato, l'exposè originale invece le aggiorna ed è una cosa comodissima, soprattutto con terminali aperti o download: un semplice click e si visualizzano tutte le finestre e senza selezionarne una si può monitorare lo stato di ciascuna operazione.

Speriamo in futuro migliorino questo aspetto, ormai sono abituato ad exposè e sotto linux mi manca in effetti. Appena ho tempo lo provo, mi pare promettente e abbastanza simile all'originale. Il buon pinguino non tradisce mai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> non ne viene aggiornato il contenuto finchè non si torna alla visualizzazione normale

 

E' un problema di Xfree. Quartz ha una tecnologia integrata che fa in automatico questo aggiornamento con ogni programma, anche quando li metti nel dock. Per farlo su Xfree bisognerebbe emularlo prendendo tanti screenshoot dei programmi, ma verrebbe lentissimo. Gia' con i terminali con la trasparenza che fanno tanti screenshoot si nota la lentezza.... l'unico sistema e' trovare un server grafico come quartz di macosx che supporti questo nativamente, emularlo non e' molto produttivo.

----------

## GhePeU

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   xfce4: funzionare funziona 
> 
> Mi potresti dire come hai fatto? Da dove si cambiano le combinazioni dei tasti?

 

a dire il vero non ho fatto niente, solo installato, copiato skippyrc-default in .skippyrc nella mia home e premuto F11

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se è così peccato, l'exposè originale invece le aggiorna ed è una cosa comodissima, soprattutto con terminali aperti o download: 

 

Si ma apple fa solo quello (nel senso che basa tutta la sua strategia sulla grafica).....

----------

## silian87

Piuttosto mi spiegate perche' se lo metto nell'.xinitrc ed avvio kde non mi parte!??! vorrei che partisse da solo sto maledetto!

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma apple fa solo quello (nel senso che basa tutta la sua strategia sulla grafica).....

 

Oddio, non limitiamone così i pregi, oggi come oggi non punta più solo sulla grafica. Lavora dannatamente bene su ogni aspetto del suo OS, non solo grafico. Cmq non volevo certo sminuire il buon skippy, che stavo giusto giusto installando in questo momento  :Very Happy: 

Era più una riflessione su come potrebbe migliorare questo promettente programmino, tutto qui. A volte si ottiene di più per passione che per lavoro, la storia informatica insegna.

----------

## silian87

```
devilspie &

gtkpbbuttons --theme=MacOSX &

startkde

```

Questo e' il mio .xinitrc. Se metto "skippy &" in qualsiasi posto, egli non si avvia  :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

un'altra grande segnalazione/howto da fedeleallalinea....

Molto simpatico!!! mi piace molto e spero che evolva nel tempo...

ah la mia ragazza (MacOsX) user ha storto un po' il naso ed ha detto "copione!"

muahahhahah  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Oddio, non limitiamone così i pregi, oggi come oggi non punta più solo sulla grafica. Lavora dannatamente bene su ogni aspetto del suo OS, non solo grafico.

 

Non e' il loro la base del sistema.....

----------

## motaboy

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo dire che un programmino simpatico... peccato che faccia degli screenshot invece di far vedere la finestra in movimento!

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Skippy-XD is a version of Skippy that uses the new XDamage, XComposite and XFixes extensions (found in FreeDesktop.org's Xserver project) to provide you with 'live' versions of the windows. Exciting, isn't it?
> 
> 

 

Ho solo ricopiato il pezzo postato prima da fedeliallalinea.  :Smile:  Perció non so nulla, peró questa sembra la soluzione... Visto che queste feature saranno nel prossimo xorg.

----------

## silian87

Speriamo che si muovano ad implementare questa tecnologia in Xorg... sarebbe un bel colpo per Quartz......

----------

## hardskinone

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *hardskinone wrote:*   Veramente notevole questo skippy, credo prenderà il posto di 3ddesktop. 
> 
> Mi sembrava fossero cose profondamente differenti!
> 
> 

 

Si, 3ddesk seve per cambiare da un desktop all'altro. Ora al posto di avere tante finestre sparse in giro ne ho tante sullo stesso desktop.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## paperp

A me non funziona nè con Enlightenment nè con fluxbox .....  :Embarassed: 

```

X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)

  Major opcode of failed request:  33 (X_GrabKey)

  Serial number of failed request:  74

  Current serial number in output stream:  74
```

..e ho cambiatotutti i tasti ..come mai???

----------

## kandalf

se devo usare F12 ad esempio devo cambiare tutte le combinazioni che coinvolgono F12

per farlo partire insieme a kde come posso fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> se devo usare F12 ad esempio devo cambiare tutte le combinazioni che coinvolgono F12
> 
> per farlo partire insieme a kde come posso fare?

 

Creiun file e ci metti

```
#!/bin/sh

skippy
```

e gli dai i permessi in esecuzione chmod +x file e poi lo metti in .kde/Autostart se non ricordo male

----------

## codadilupo

 *paperp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
> ...

 

idem con patate: e ho sia fluxbox che kde.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> idem con patate: e ho sia fluxbox che kde.
> 
> 

 

E ti lamenti??

Comunque io ho solo fluxbox e quando ho visto che non andava su F11 l'ho messo su KP_ENTER (l'enter del tastierino numerico), così é a portata del pollice della mano con il mouse!

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E ti lamenti??

 

ma no, intendevo dire che non funziona ne' con l'uno ne' con l'altro... riportando sempre lo stesso errore   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque io ho solo fluxbox e quando ho visto che non andava su F11 l'ho messo su KP_ENTER (l'enter del tastierino numerico), così é a portata del pollice della mano con il mouse!

 

uhmmm... sfaticato !  :Laughing: 

P.S.: 'sta sera provo di nuovo  :Wink: 

----------

## napo

Visto che sono passato alla versione xorg 6.7.99.9xx ho provato ad utlizzare skippy-xd ma non ho notato niente di particolare se non un rallentamento delle performance rispetto a skippy

Expocity fa sicuramente piu' effetto, ma e' ancora troppo lento

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *napo wrote:*   

> Expocity fa sicuramente piu' effetto, ma e' ancora troppo lento

 

Ma non e' solo per metacity?

----------

## napo

Expocity sostituisce metaciy, pertanto puo' funzionare o da se o con gnome o, al limite, con kde

In effetti uno dei pregi di skippy e' quello di essere indipendente dal window manager e/o desktop environment

Gli effetti grafici che fa expocity pero' solo molto vicini ad expose' di apple

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *napo wrote:*   

> Gli effetti grafici che fa expocity pero' solo molto vicini ad expose' di apple

 

Si chiaro ma con l'indipendenza non ci siamo

----------

## emix

 *napo wrote:*   

> Expocity sostituisce metaciy ...

 

Se non sbaglio è proprio una versione patchata di metacity.

----------

## silian87

io ho trovato l'ebuild so google. E' metacity pathcato, infatti bisogna togliere metacity perche' va in conflitto. Diciamo che va... ma come si fanno gli effeti???!?! a me sembra di avere il solito metacity!

----------

## silian87

mmm con alt+tab ne ho gia' visto uno... pero' mi mette il pannello di xfce tra i programmi aperti... fa un pochino schifino la cosa...

----------

## Aleksandra

Per KDE c'e' kompose  :Smile:  e' ancora un po'.... uhm.. bulgaro ma promette bene  :Wink: 

----------

## iridium103

direi che un bel "rulez"  per skippy ci stia bene  :Razz: 

adesso almeno non ho più il dekstop incasinato come prima  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

faccio questa cosa senza bisogno di installare nulla tramite fvwm

----------

## Gavrila

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> faccio questa cosa senza bisogno di installare nulla tramite fvwm

 

ma li aggiorna in tempo reale?

----------

## shev

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Per KDE c'e' kompose  e' ancora un po'.... uhm.. bulgaro ma promette bene 

 

Mmm, grazie dell'informazione. Sto provando/migrando a kde3.3 in questi giorni e komposé potrebbe aiutarmi nel giudizio finale. Dagli screeshot sembra davvero carino, appena torno a casa lo provo  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

LOL... hai messo l'opzione -fno-alias-srtict (o simile, adesso non ricordo) nell cflags? 

cmq non e' un bel modo di iniziare con kde su ppc.... e' leggermente baggoso...   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Domanda kompose fa come skippy? Cio' crea tipo uno screeshot?

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> LOL... hai messo l'opzione -fno-alias-srtict (o simile, adesso non ricordo) nell cflags?

 

No, perchè?

 *Quote:*   

> cmq non e' un bel modo di iniziare con kde su ppc.... e' leggermente baggoso...  

 

Chi ha parlato di ppc? Ok che sono un sostenitore della Apple, ma non ho ancora migrato tutti i miei computer verso soluzioni Apple (ci sto lavorando  :Mr. Green: ). In questo caso parlo di un Barton 2500 Mhz, volevo sfruttare almeno una minima parte della potenza che ho a disposizione  :Smile: 

p.s.: poi su Mac uso Macosx+Gentoo macos ora che c'è e funziona  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: poi su Mac uso Macosx+Gentoo macos ora che c'è e funziona 

 

Questo e' male

----------

## silian87

lol

cmq metti quell'opzione, me lo ha detto lu_zero, fidati (magari cerca prima come si scrive esattamente)

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   p.s.: poi su Mac uso Macosx+Gentoo macos ora che c'è e funziona  
> 
> Questo e' male

 

Posso capirti, ma macosx attualmente è troppo ben fatto per non essere usato su Mac. Linux non è allo stesso livello (IMHO), ancora. Ciò non toglie che su pc (e ne ho ancora molti, che uso per la maggior parte del tempo) uso Gentoo e ne sono più che soddisfatto, ora sto provando KDE e "me gusta mucho". Quando Linux sorpasserà Mcosx, tornerò all'ovile anche su Mac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Posso capirti, ma macosx attualmente è troppo ben fatto per non essere usato su Mac. Linux non è allo stesso livello (IMHO), ancora. Ciò non toglie che su pc (e ne ho ancora molti, che uso per la maggior parte del tempo) uso Gentoo e ne sono più che soddisfatto, ora sto provando KDE e "me gusta mucho". Quando Linux sorpasserà Mcosx, tornerò all'ovile anche su Mac 

 

Ma dai shev sai che scherzo (non completamente)  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma dai shev sai che scherzo (non completamente) 

 

Tranquillo, credo di conoscerti un po'. Proprio per questo ho risposto  :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   faccio questa cosa senza bisogno di installare nulla tramite fvwm 
> 
> ma li aggiorna in tempo reale?

 

solo quando viene richiesto

----------

## OKreZ

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Domanda kompose fa come skippy? Cio' crea tipo uno screeshot?

 

Si, e' molto simile a skippy. Non e' male, anche se lento e ancora con qualche problema (a volte fa degli screenshot errati)

----------

## Benve

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, e' molto simile a skippy. Non e' male, anche se lento e ancora con qualche problema (a volte fa degli screenshot errati)

 

Non li fa per le finestre iconificate.

Sto al momento un poco giocando con metisse. Questo sì che è un vero expose

----------

## mouser

Emerso perfettamente

A proposito: perchè setti

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

???

Non mi sembra masked come pacchetto!

Comunque, l'ho emerso e ho copiato il file come scritto nel TIP e, sotto Gnome con caricati il pannello di xfce4 funziona benissimo.

Ottimo tip   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bye

mouser

----------

## Phemt

anche skippy-xd le aggiorna alla exposè  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Ho appena fatto un

```

# emerge sync

```

ma mi appare solo skippy, e non skippy-xd.

Non è ancora stato inserito in portage?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52835

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao navigando nel forum ho trovato questo bellissimo topic.

Ho installato il pacchetto ma ricevo l'errore dovuto ai tasti delle scorciatoie ( forse è dovuto al fatto che ho installato fluxbox e kde ).

Volevo sapere se fosse possibile configurare skippy per utilizzare i tasti ALT+TAB.

Intendo nel file di configurazione alla voce

```

[general]

    keysim = ALT+TAB

    ...

```

non funziona. Come posso fare ?

Grazie ciao

----------

## MaTz

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con fluxbox 0.9.9 funziona.
> 
> 

 

*

unica pecca e' che con il dualhead no crea una mappa "totale dei 2 monitor" [ n.b.: ho abilitato xinerama in .skippyrc ].

cio' nonostante e' molto carino.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ragazzi mi sono installato skippy ma ho un problemino.. e vorrei sapere se lo fa anche a voi ...

ogni volta che premo il testo per attivare skyppy mi mostra tutte le finestre(e fin qui tutto a posto), ma quando clicco su quella selezionata mi torna nella finesta dove mi trovavo prima..  spero di essere stato chiaro  :Smile: 

----------

## Sonik

anche a me lo faceva quando avevo abilitato in .skipprc le opzioni sperimentali.. se lascio di default invece funziona..

ma perche se ho due finestre sovrapposte mi fa lo shot della finestra con sopra l'altra? cioe fotgrafa propio il desktop non mi fa

la foto di ogni finestra.. è bruttissimo e non capisco niente.. è un errore mio o fa a tutti cosi?

grazie

----------

## Onip

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> ma perche se ho due finestre sovrapposte mi fa lo shot della finestra con sopra l'altra? cioe fotgrafa propio il desktop non mi fa
> 
> la foto di ogni finestra.. è bruttissimo e non capisco niente.. è un errore mio o fa a tutti cosi? 

 

A me fa così solo a volte... Non so da cosa dipenda. Quando avrò il cervello più fresco farò qualche prova.

Byez

EDIT Sarebbe carino se facesse gli shot anche dei programmi ridotti a icona

----------

## battistis

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ciao navigando nel forum ho trovato questo bellissimo topic.
> 
> Ho installato il pacchetto ma ricevo l'errore dovuto ai tasti delle scorciatoie ( forse è dovuto al fatto che ho installato fluxbox e kde ).
> 
> Volevo sapere se fosse possibile configurare skippy per utilizzare i tasti ALT+TAB.
> ...

 

mi accodo...

nel .skippyrc c'e' scritto questo

```
keysym can be anything XStringToKeysym can handle

#   (like F11, KP_Enter or implementation specific keysyms)
```

cioè? l'output di xev?

----------

